# muriatic/clorox droping with smb



## solarsmith (Nov 12, 2009)

I have remove rthe ore from the driveway. and now have an assay of 0.56 oz gold per ton.
crushed then ball milled down to silk (-200) I think. then 30 lbs into a froth column concentrated to about 20 grams.
dryed and then 3parts muratic and 1 part clorox. let sit for 2 weeks stirring every other day.. the mix did loose 1/3 in volume due to evap. I have now filtered out the solids. and have added some of the standard mix of smb...
this is what happens... as I add drops I see a brown red dust form around the drop in the muratic/clorox solution
then it very quickly disaperes or is redesolved in to the solution(about1/2 quart) I have now put in about 3 grams of smb and no precipitate. 

do I need to nutralize the muratic/clorox?

do I need to just dilute the muratic/clorox?


should I just keep adding smb.. or somthing elss?

any help would be realy apreciated thanks BRYAN SMITH 

wishin fer a spell chek


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 12, 2009)

leave it sit or heat slightly to drive off excess free chlorine.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 12, 2009)

if you did use 30 pounds of your 0.56 oz/ton you cant see any big amount of percipitated gold and it can also be in very fine particles.
as 0.56 oz is 17.41 grams per ton and your 30 pounds equal to 13.6 kilo you are looking at getting 0.236 gram of gold from 30 pounds


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 13, 2009)

ok yes its 0.56 oz per ton gold. there is 1500 lbs here at the house... there is 20000 lbs in the drive way at the mine. there is at least 500 tons with in 50 ft of the discovery site. thats 511.5 tons =286.44 oz of gold.
froth floatation normaly runs at 85 to 96 percent recovery rate. the gold vein on my 30 acres of property ocurs under at least 25 acres. never getting much more tha 50 ft below the surface. the drive way is were it comes to the surface. and I have not been able to dig all the way through the vein at a 45 degree angle. it is already looking like a thick vein. the average for this mountain is 0.5 oz per ton. with veins ocuring every 60 to 80 ft. Im not woried about getting a quarter gram out of 30 pounds of rock... im woried about getting a quarter gram of gold out of a half quart of muratic/clorox. as in computers reduce to all parts with pgms. then concentrate with acid wash ,then refine. in my mine I am crushing, milling ,floating, acid washing, and then refining.
thanks BRYAN SMITH

Im very new to working with the chems Im just trying to get the 1/4 gram of posible gold out of the 1/2 quart of muratic/clorox....


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 13, 2009)

solarsmith said:


> Im very new to working with the chems Im just trying to get the 1/4 gram of posible gold out of the 1/2 quart of muratic/clorox....


It may not be there, and likely isn't. Removing gold from ores with acids is generally not an acceptable method of extraction. There are far too many elements present that consume the acid, or there may even be base metals present that have the ability to cement any dissolved values. 

Does your solution test positive with stannous chloride? If not, you're wasting your time.

Harold


----------



## gorfman6154 (Nov 13, 2009)

james122964 said:


> leave it sit or heat slightly to drive off excess free chlorine



This is good advice. You must first drive off any excess chlorine, before trying to precipitate any values.




solarsmith said:


> Im very new to working with the chems Im just trying to get the 1/4 gram of posible gold out of the 1/2 quart of muratic/clorox....



A Stannous Chloride test swab will give you an indication, if there are PM's in solution. It will also tell you when your test solution is barren. Also, be aware that a 1/4 gram will be difficult to work with, and any losses due to spills, drips, and so forth will have a great impact on your recovery percentage.

Use the search function, for Stannous Chloride, HCL/CL, SMB. There is tons of information regarding these subjects.

Good luck on your tests, and may your driveway be paved with Gold :lol:, 
Gorfman


----------



## butcher (Nov 13, 2009)

Solar smith, sounds like you are pretty well set up for the mining. and that you have concentrated, by specific gravity? what are you useing for froth floatation besides maybe air? have you determind the type of ore sulfides chorides etc.? roasting can be a clue to type of ore,or there are chemical test, these can have an effect, did you burn incenerate calcine the ore to drive off acid the rock was made from, this is an important step, and as harold stated acid recovery on or is challenging and usually on large lots not cost effective, using alot to get rid of base metals in ore before your leach will start picking up any value's, I have done some high Iron ore and thought I would never get the iron out of it, a pretreatment like calcining fusing in salt or other is sometimes very helpful.
how about doing an assay with flux (adjusted to ore type) a basic borax, soda ash,sand or crushed glass, sometimes oxidizers like KNO3, and lead oxide as collector of gold and value , then cuppel bead, on a measured portion of your concentrate,also calculating the amount of original ore used to concentrate, sorry can't remember portion but much of this if you already don't know is easily found, also the type of rock you have can have a big effect on the acids or the condition you use them in, some ore may dissolve in say cold HCL and others may not till boiling or another may not at all but can easily dissolve in H2SO4 sulfuric, just as metals react in acids,
there are also flame tests that can reveal what you are dealing with.
You may know more about all of this than I do as I only dabble in mining, but maybe your over looking something, we all know how gold fever blinds us. I still remember woking my hind end off on some hard rock took me about a year to open my eyes to see yes there is values there and plenty of copper in the ore, and would be a very profitable mine, ___BUT only if I was a big corperation with money resources, labor, equiptment and all that junk a guy busting rock and hauling it home in a pickup do's not have. hope this give's you some clue to suceed. good luck


----------



## eeTHr (Nov 13, 2009)

solarsmith;

I don't know if your method would be the most efficient financially on a large scale, but as a quick, rough proof method, the reduction of 30 pounds to 20 grams doesn't sound so bad. Sprinkling a little sodium nitrate or potassium nitrate into it, instead of Chlorox, would be a lot faster, though.

That your SMB produced a brown red dust around the drops _should_ indicate the presence of gold. Does anyone else know what that could be? And it would re-dissolve if there was still chlorine in the solution. So it sounds like the Au is in there.

If it is re-dissolving, it would probably _do the same thing _with stannous chloride testing solution, and not show color at all.

Letting it sit for two weeks to dissolve PMs seems like a pretty long time, and could have already evaporated most if not all of the chlorine already. But the appearance and disappearance of the brown red cloud around the SMB drops sounds pretty convincing that there is some chlorine remaining.

I would heat it below boiling to evaporate any chlorine that might be left, then test with stannous chloride. I'm not sure how long it would need to be left on the heat, but take a drop out of it from time-to-time and test it.

Maybe someone else here can say how long it should be heated to be sure the chlorine is all gone.

P.S. If your test worked, you would be recovering about nine dollars of Au, going by patnor's math, with less than 50 cents worth of chemicals. That doesn't sound so terrible either.


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 13, 2009)

very good to know that I can use heat to drive out the clorine. I will do this tonight. and see if any thing drops.
yes I expect a very high contamination rate.. the 20 grams is probly now only 2 grams or less in the solution. I will have a better idea when I get things to drop. then I will do test for gold and platinum with stanis . then on to a crucible and cupola... I am hopeing to cut the iron content back at the floatation column by getting the ph up to 11
with lime. a second grind and a second float should get it up over 50 percent metalics due to the fact that im useing a flotation column not a floatation cell. there is a big diferance... I need to start posting pics soon


thanks BRYAN


----------



## qst42know (Nov 13, 2009)

> I will have a better idea when I get things to drop. then I will do test for gold and platinum with stanis .



It is important to test before you drop. Testing before will not only tell if you are wasting your time, it can give an indication of how much if any to expect. 

Then test after to confirm a complete job.

People here don't advise you to steer you wrong, only to help. 

You would be wise to pay much closer attention.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 13, 2009)

solarsmith said:


> I need to start posting pics soon



Please do. I would like to take a look.


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 13, 2009)

becase it is from ore. the stanis could tell me a lot of things there are over 30 elaments in the origonal ore.
Im not against its use and expect to use it a lot. Im epecting my firts drop to be very thin in pgms.
just running through the process to learn how to deal with all the new things that I need to do. For to night I will be warming the muratic and clorox to drive out the clorine, and since iv already put in the smb It should drop something.
then I will re run to purify and start testing then with stanis... but only if I have enough to work with.. Iv got a lot more in the works that I can add to it.. thanks for every ones help im not ignoring any ones advice .. Im doing this in very small steps.... for now just learning the process ... then quality... then quantity thank to every one. BRYAN


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bryan,
Sulfides are your enemy.
Soak your ore in dilute sulfuric, then wash well.
Then roast it for an hour at 500C.
I'll bet your results improve.

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 13, 2009)

Why not sell the ore? or have you tried, and found that there are too many penalty elements?

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 14, 2009)

solarsmith said:


> then I will re run to purify and start testing then with stanis...


You are missing a very important message here. Stannous chloride isn't something you use when you feel like it----it is the eyes of the operation. All of the motions you are describing may be for nothing, which is what I tried to tell you originally. If you have not tested the solution currently, I can't begin to understand why you'd expect any kind of return. That's not to say you won't get one-----but testing is like a gas gauge on your car. Do you jump in and set out on a drive across the desert, not knowing if you have fuel, or how much? 

Same thing. 

It strikes me odd that you are willing to spend hours screwing around with a solution that is unknown, but unwilling to take a test that would take all of 15 seconds. 

I can't help people with that kind of mindset. They aren't looking for guidance, they're simply talking about what the hope to achieve. Only when they fail will they start listening. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Nov 14, 2009)

These are the two most important thoughts you must consider. IMHO



markqf1 said:


> Sulfides are your enemy





Harold_V said:


> You are missing a very important message here. Stannous chloride isn't something you use when you feel like it----it is the eyes of the operation


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 14, 2009)

I have not made any stanis yet . if I had I would be useing it at every step..Yes I may be putting the cart befor the horse by not making stanis first... once I have a batch made I will probly not ever work with out it. I do have a spot plate and every thing I need to make it... I expect to use it on the froth cons constantly to fine tune the reagents I am using as colectors in the column...

I have read a lot about roasting to drive out sulfides and I will try this after I make the stanis so I can mesure what efect it has on the process... Im still at the very begening of all of this ... I will have to put together a flow chart so every one including myself can keep track of the process and tweek it as needed...here is a start.

1 unlimited supply of gold ore in the ground assay of 1/2 oz per ton

2 dig ore out of the ground

3 crush ore to large sand

4 mill ore to -200 fine silk

5 float ore with natural biodegradable oils in water and air column. byproducts used for bricks and 

6 dry concentrates 

7 test with stanis

8 roast cons ....capture and nutralize byproducts of roasting

9 concentrate refine via acids

10 concentrate refine via heat crucible

11 give frist 20 oz to wife insted of a sweater for christmas!


----------



## eeTHr (Nov 14, 2009)

solarsmith;

Stannous chloride can only detect dissolved gold (and a couple other PMs) in solution. It won't do anything with particles of gold, not even very small ones.


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2009)

I would add,assay before breaking your back.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 14, 2009)

For first 20 oz you need to process 40-45,000 kilo of that ore... I hope that she deserve that :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> For first 20 oz you need to process 40-45,000 kilo of that ore... I hope that she deserve that :lol:




Man, its in a whole new light when you put it like that. Seems some serious machinery would be needed.

At 90 percent of spot you would earn about 18000.00 if you could process 25 kilo an hour that would take 1800 hours so you could earn before taxes and expenses 10.00 an hour.
Now if you have large machinery you will obviously be better off, but this does not count buying chemicals and paying for the entire US healthcare, heee, heee.

Jim


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 
Nice girl indeed!
You would do best by running some small samples using several different processes to determine your best extraction ratios.

Mark


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2009)

many miners mining even very rich ore could just hope to feed themselves, striking a claim to sell to those with capital, heck the guy making tents, or selling shovels to those breaking their backs in the gold fields made a better living. but don't try and tell a miner with gold fever his mine is not gonna make him rich. there is money in them thar hills but dam its expensive hard work. many rich mines did not run out of gold, it is still there, just was more profitable to invest money or energy in other things, or the goverment shut it down or no labor to get the job done, or price of metal not worth it.
I am not trying to discourage you, just if you do this it helps to find out before getting buried in the mine and find out if I would have assayed would be ontop.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 15, 2009)

I've said my piece, but from reading the follow-up------this gentleman needs to stop what the hell he's doing and start from scratch. He doesn't have a clue what he's talking about, not so much as even understanding what stannous chloride is, or what its purpose is. 

Working blindly is one of the poorest methods I can think of. All too much effort is dedicated towards something that may not have a prayer. 

Were this my project, I wouldn't turn a shovel of dirt before having a few assays run, to insure I am working for a reason, then I'd get a firm understanding of what I was doing before I started doing it. 

I would also suggest that if you can't spell stannous (it is not stanis), you likely are over your head with a subject that will require far more in the way of ability than you are displaying at the moment. 

Get an assay. 
Learn when and how to use stannous chloride. 
Learn how to recognize what it tells you when you use if for testing. 

Sorry, I do not mean to be rude, but you need a wakeup call------otherwise you're going to spend every dime you have for nothing. 

A comment here. I have commented, time and again, that the worst people I ever encountered in my years of commercial refining of precious metals were prospectors. They tend to be the least informed, and have the most ambitious of expectations, generally unreasonable and unrealized. Gold fever is a terrible sickness. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2009)

He must have at least one assay, he states that it assayed at .5oz per ton.
My point was, sell the ore, let someone else deal with all that, take the royalties or whatever deal you get. Then go enjoy life.

Must be my laziness showing, since I would not work any type of hard rock material because there is way too many ways to die and its
way to PHYSICAL for me.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 15, 2009)

james122964 said:


> He must have at least one assay, he states that it assayed at .5oz per ton.


What troubles me by that is there are successful mines that are processing ores that yield so much less-----down as low as 1/10 oz/ton--------yet this find goes unnoticed? In Colorado, which is known for gold production? 

Could be---but I have my doubts.

Question. Was the assay a highgrade? Does it represent the deposit fairly? If one must move ten tons of rock to extract one ton of rock, you can divide the assay by ten, meaning it's not likely to be profitable unless it can be handled in huge volumes, which certainly eliminates a pick and shove. 

Harold


----------



## gorfman6154 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is another item you need to address. 

Proper sampling of your ore bodiy. It is very easy to get one rich piece of rock, along with very low value rock, in your sample, if you hand picked your samples. This could mean that the sample is not a good representation of the ore body.

Also, you need to have multiple samples from different areas, to determine the extent and richness of the ore body. This will give you a better idea, of the type and grade of your ore.

Check out the posts of richard36, or search sampling, and assaying. 

Not trying to discourage you, but these are very important things to consider before proceding.

Good luck, Gorfman


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 15, 2009)

my assay was 0.56 oz per ton... cost me 30 bucks and was done by a pro. he also did a xray thing that told us about a lot of the other things that are in the ore .. he was even able to tell me that one of the balls in the ball mill was a ball bearing because chromium had been detected.

for my assay I ran about 100 pounds of ore through the ball mill takeing a sample every 5 pounds and then mixed all the samples together. and gave the assayer 200 grams.

the rocks that I use from the disovery ledge inculded some of every rock type that was there .

some were mostly quartz some pyrite and some mica and some a mix of all. 

in my area the gold ocures with mica pyrite and quartz.. formed in a hydrothermaly modified granite vein that can be 80 feet thick the ore veins ocure in side the host vein in a layered and mostly parallel fashion 1 to 12 ft thick.

Befor some one wines about pyrite being fools gold you might want to google pyuretic gold ore in gilpin county colorado... also look up the Bates Hunter mine in the same county and the cash mine in boulder county .
and if you want to see what my ore looks like , look up the hydee mine . It has the exact same ore as I have..
the hydee is mainly a tourist mine but in the off season thay do pull out some ore.. they are now working on a vein that assays at 3 oz per ton . 

the trouble with my assay is I could have tossed in a rock with a nugget, and messed up the whole thing.
thats why I have an intrest in doing acid washing to concentrat and test. 

I WILL NOT BE DOING ANY MORE ORE RUNS WITH OUT A STANNOUS TEST KIT.

my first runs were just to work out the phisics of the plumbing and such

I have invented a new type of floatation column and will be testing it soon. it will have a byproduct that could be used for many things. not to mention it could be used for cleaning and revegitating tailing piles in the area.

there are a lot of small scale miners in the area that are using mercury and some are useing cyinide.
if I can fine tune my column and show it to the guys still using mercury and cyinide perhaps I can get them to make a good change. 

now I have to go and make my testing stannous... thanks BRYAN


----------



## gorfman6154 (Nov 15, 2009)

To solarsmith, best of luck in your project. Please remember all the replies were in good faith, to help you overcome your obstacles, and to help to guide you in some processes, in which you might or might not be aqainted with.

The more information you can give at the start of a thread, the easier it will be for some of the respected members of the Forum, to offer their advice, and or troubleshoot for you.

I'm sure everyone on this Forum, wishes you only the best in your quest for a new driveway :lol: 

Spend some time reading and searching this Forum, the knowledge here runs a very high grade, hopefully like your vein.

Gorfman


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 15, 2009)

http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx177/solarsmith2000/themine.jpg

this is a picture of my diging in the driveway. the rails are 17 inches apart for scale
I did this as a test so I can start sending in pics of more important stuff.

Thanks for everyones understanding...Bryan


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 15, 2009)

got the stannous mixed in a eye dropper type jar. the tin should be disolved by tomorow and I will then be able to do some testing BRYANhttp://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx177/solarsmith2000/stannouseyedroper.jpg


----------



## Palladium (Nov 15, 2009)

solarsmith said:


> http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx177/solarsmith2000/themine.jpg
> 
> this is a picture of my diging in the driveway. the rails are 17 inches apart for scale
> I did this as a test so I can start sending in pics of more important stuff.
> ...




That just looks scary. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 16, 2009)

solarsmith said:


> I WILL NOT BE DOING ANY MORE ORE RUNS WITH OUT A STANNOUS TEST KIT.


Good man! Once you see the value, you won't look back. 

Be sure you read Hoke. You will gain a serious amount of knowledge where testing is concerned. It's truly the key to knowing where you are in your operation, once you have the values in solution. 



> if I can fine tune my column and show it to the guys still using mercury and cyinide perhaps I can get them to make a good change.


Heh! If your deposit is anything like the ore I processed (from Colorado) many years ago, they are spitting in the wind. It was a gold complex that wouldn't amalgamate, and wouldn't respond to cyanide until I introduced bromine. 

I wish you the greatest success with your process. Just remember, what works for one ore may not work for another. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 16, 2009)

A picture is worth a thousand words, or so they say!

Is that tunnel literally within your living area? How much development is near you? 

This whole thing is insane, but highly fascinating! 

Share as much information as you can. I'll read with interest. 

Harold

edit: corrected word to reflect intended meaning.


----------



## drifter_046 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Solarsmith, Have you tried a gravity or table seperation test on a coarser grind say -20 mesh? if the ore is mostly free milling you'll be saving a whole heap of bother, especially if the pyrite % is low.


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 16, 2009)

Palladium said:


> solarsmith said:
> 
> 
> > http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx177/solarsmith2000/themine.jpg
> ...




That's frickin' Awesome, I'm jealous, Good luck to you "solarsmith"!


----------



## butcher (Nov 16, 2009)

pyrite Iron is usually associated with gold and other metals, just as in our chemical solution's the earth also makes these chemical and electrical reactions, from its metals and acids, and heat

I would make sure your timbers in that mine will hold the mountain where you wanted it.

good luck.


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like a nice front yard landscaping project to me.
I wish I had one like it! :lol: 

Mark


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 16, 2009)

explaining the pic of the mine...

its not a tunnel (YET) its a trench with a plywood over the top so I can dig in the rain.. 
the rock on the cart was about 300 lbs and mostly ore with quartz . I do have a lot of experiance diging under ground. mostly in a national park! (legally) I will not be working under rocks with out a bomb proof roof suport.. the stuff in the picture is only to hold up the plywood rain sheild...and some warming lights. 

Im thinking my smb might be old so I will try a new batch in the next day or so.


I made a test solution of gold foils muratic and chlorox .

and then used my new stanous on it and got a nice pastel purple splotch on papper and in the spot plate.

http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx177/solarsmith2000/firststanoustest.jpg

more tomorow...


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 20, 2009)

looks like the fresh smb works.. I tested it on some computer foils in muratic chlorox .
no good results on the first run of ore.. Im suspecting a sulfide problem. Is it blocking the stannous?
next batch of concentrate I will do a roast. thanks for all help and coments. BRYAN

the old mills of the 1800s and latter all ran reverbatory furnaces... was this for the sulfides?

I still have plenty for testing ... thanks BRYAN


----------



## Palladium (Nov 20, 2009)

You mentioned an assay and XRF scan. Could you post these results ?


----------



## eeTHr (Nov 21, 2009)

solarsmith said:


> looks like the fresh smb works.. I tested it on some computer foils in muratic chlorox .
> no good results on the first run of ore.. Im suspecting a sulfide problem. Is it blocking the stannous?



_If_ there is no Au in this first test batch, does anyone know what the brown red cloud could have been (mentioned in solarsmith's first post)?


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello Solarsmith!

Now this is a thread I can get into!

Recover every bit of sulfide that you can get out of that rock, it is the Gold bearing mineral within it, provided it does not contain free milling gold, as you figured it might. You are correct, sulfides more often than not contain gold and silver, and in some cases they will contain platinum. 

Roast those sulfides at 800F for a couple of hours to drive off the sulfur, at which point, they should be a reddish brown color. This will convert the sulfides to oxides, which will be a whole lot easier to work with.

At this point, your muratic/clorox method should take into solution all the metals that it contains. Test that solution with the Stanous chloride solution to see if it contains any gold. The stanous chloride must be fresh, It does not store well. I make mine by placing a sniping of tin/lead solder in a test tube with muriatic acid, and heating the tube with a propane torch. The acid will turn colorless, and at that point, it will have enough to do the test. I keep a small vial of aqua regia with dissolved gold in it on hand to test my stanous solution with to make sure that it is working, and you would do well to do the same.

As stated earlier, 1/2 oz per ton is not much when working a mine as a small miner, and you would be a whole lot better off if you could sell your sulfide concentrates, but there in lies the dillema, I have the same problem. 

I have located a deposit close where I live that assays out at 1.17 oz tn. Au, and 3.51 oz tn. Ag. I lack facilities at the moment to work with sulfides on a large scale, so have been looking for a place to ship them for processing, or to outright sell them. As a result, I have not started operations because of the cost involved, and a lack of market for the concentrates. I have made the mistake of starting operations with out processing facilities or a known market once before. It was a costly learning experience. One that I will not repeat, and hope that you do not do as I have done. 

If you can recover your gold with this muratic/clorox method, I will reconsider my stance immediately. 
I hope that you can.

I hope to hear back from you on this.
Questions and comments are welcome.

Sincerely; Rick.


----------



## solarsmith (Nov 24, 2009)

My roasting furnace is almost done, pics soon! been busy getting the new froth cell column together. 
Iv now heard that 500 degrees and also 800 degrees may work for roasting... Iv also read that rock salt in the mix during a roast is a good idea... was there any other things I should put in it?

thanks BRYAN


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 25, 2009)

solarsmith said:


> My roasting furnace is almost done, pics soon! been busy getting the new froth cell column together.
> Iv now heard that 500 degrees and also 800 degrees may work for roasting... Iv also read that rock salt in the mix during a roast is a good idea... was there any other things I should put in it?
> 
> thanks BRYAN



Excellent, I look forward to seeing those photos. 

As far as roasting your sulfides, I got my book out to check up on myself.

You should first give them a "Reduction Roast" in a sealed steel container so that no air can get to the sulfides. The addition of powdered charcole, or carbon may be added with the sulfides, and might be necessary.
Roast them in this manner for an hour at 750F after they have reached this temperature.

Then follow up with an "Oxidizing Roast", which is a roast with the sulfides exposed to the air.
The temperature for the 'Oxidizing Roast" is 1150F. After reaching temperature, roast for an hour.

I hope that this has been of some help to you and others.
Questions, comments, and suggestions are welcome, as well as appreciated.

Sincerely; Rick.


----------



## solarsmith (Dec 4, 2009)

http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx177/solarsmith2000/roastingore.jpg this is my new roaster I cant realy tell how hot its getting but the aluminum rivets in the handles melted realy fast.. the ore is just going though and oxide roast next I add the rocksalt for a chloridizing roast...
and then an acid leach... or should I put the ore concentrate in a small crucible with flux.? thanks BRYAN


----------



## Richard36 (Dec 5, 2009)

solarsmith said:


> http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx177/solarsmith2000/roastingore.jpg this is my new roaster I cant realy tell how hot its getting but the aluminum rivets in the handles melted realy fast.. the ore is just going though and oxide roast *next I add the rocksalt for a chloridizing roast*...
> and then an acid leach... or should I put the ore concentrate in a small crucible with flux.? thanks BRYAN




Hello Bryan.

I appreciate your response, greatly!

If you have done the "Reduction Roast" to remove the sulfur, and reduce the metals present into a metalic form, then followed up with an "Oxidizing Roast" to convert the metals into "Oxides", Then roasted them again with Rocksalt, (which would free the chlorine in the salt producing Chlorine gas) the Chlorine gas would react with the oxides of the metals produced to create water soluable Chlorides of the metals within your ore. 

The metals could then be removed from the ore by simply placing the chlorine gassed ore in some type of container setup that would allow you to filter water through it to recover the metals. 

Of note here at this point, 

The Rock Salt will no longer be salt if the roast was done long enough to drive off all the chlorine from it. 

It will be sodium metal, (from what I have read anyway), and all other metals will be water soluable chlorides.
Any sodium that did recombine with chlorine, would of course be salt, and therefore would not be an issue.

Since sodium metal will react with water creating hydrogen gas, and burst into flame, 
be carefull with this next step.

Use enough water to rinse your ore thoroughly to recover your metals, then evaporate the water to 1/3 of the original volume so that you have a concentrated solution. 

*At this point, GSP, Harold_V, or others with knowledge of Chlorides can give you further instructions*. 
I need to go reread my books to be of further assistance at this point. 

The Chlorides of each metal can be recovered as individual metals.
My problem is that I forgot how, and need to reread up on that subject.

I hope that this has been of help to you, and others.

Sincerely; Rick. a.k.a. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Dec 5, 2009)

Just a thought, 

Gold chloride will gas off in a fire assay unless converted to some other form, 

so if the chlorine gas produced from the rock salt does change the gold to a chloride, 
it might be lost as a fume during the roasting process.

If not, this would be an easy way to process sulfide ores.

The gold should be able to be recovered from solution with Ferrous Sulfate, or Sulfur Dioxide gas.

For those better informed than me,
Further comments, and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely; Rick a.k.a. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Gold Lady (Dec 10, 2009)

what is smb?
Gold Lady


----------



## Rhodium (Dec 10, 2009)

sodium meta bisulfite 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=3486#3486


----------

